# What Are Good 300 Watt Heaters To Get?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I would like to replace the heaters in my tank, I have had them for twelve years, I can't find these any more ( Can't read the label anymore ) and was wondering what is a good brand, I know 2 300's is more then I need but I like the idea have having a extra is one breaks. Can I get them off amazon?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

What size and how many do you recommend for a 75 Gal tank?


----------



## F1VET (Jan 25, 2013)

I would say 1 300watt jager would do the trick always use a temp controller that way if it does break you have a failsafe and you don't boil your fish!

Good deal at drfoster, plus free shipping, so 105$ all together for a good setup

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21333&rel=1
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23726


----------

